# Help with eth0 on Dell 600m

## Ethereal Logik

I have a Dell Inspirion 600m with integrated ethernet, which was working fine during the installation, but now it doesn't seem to want to load up.  What should I do to get it to work again?

----------

## steveb

i don't know what kind of ethernet card is in this laptop, but you could help us by posting the output of:

```
cat /proc/pci
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Ethereal Logik

It's a Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5702X Gigabit Integrated Ethernet.

----------

## steveb

 *Ethereal Logik wrote:*   

> It's a Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5702X Gigabit Integrated Ethernet.

 

i think you need the "tg3.o" module. can you look if the driver is compiled into the kernel or compiled as an module?

```
grep -i CONFIG_TIGON3 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

if you get

```
# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set
```

then you need to recompile the kernel:

```
Network device support  --->

Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

< > Broadcom Tigon3 support
```

set it to M or to *

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Ethereal Logik

It's set as M

----------

## steveb

 *Ethereal Logik wrote:*   

> It's set as M

 

great! then try to do:

```
modprobe tg3

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

if this works, then you just need to do:

```
echo -ne "tg3\n" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-$(uname -r | sed "s/^\([0-9]\.[0-9]\{1,2\}\).*/\1/gI")

rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

if the above is to compilcated, then be sure to add "tg3" to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 if you are using kernel-2.4.x and add net.eth0 to start when rebooting, by executing "rc-update add net.eth0 default".

cheers

SteveB

----------

## DanzaTheManza

TuxMobile has several great guides to getting a 600m (or any Centrino, or other laptop for that matter) up and running - I just finished getting mine functional a few days ago.   :Very Happy: 

http://www.tuxmobile.com/centrino.html

The one for Debian (listed just as "Linux") was what I used to get lots of information on my machine.

----------

## Ethereal Logik

Thanks, steveb, it's up and running now.  I really appreciate your help.

----------

## steveb

 *Ethereal Logik wrote:*   

> Thanks, steveb, it's up and running now.  I really appreciate your help.

 

this is the reason why the forum is here  :Wink: 

if you want to thank me, then do me a favour and help, where ever you can, to make this forum eaven better then it is now, by helping others to solve their problems (if you know how the solution for their problem).

that's it  :Wink: 

cheers

SteveB

----------

## glimt

Hi,

I have the Broadcom BCM5705M which works with the tg3 driver on the basic live cd, and under a 2.6-test6 kernel on mm-sources.

Currently I am running a 2.4.22-ck2 kernel, and I cannot get this card to work.

I have the tg3 module compiled as a kernel.

```
grep -i CONFIG_TIGON3 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_TIGON=m
```

The module exists in /lib/modules/2.4.22-ck2/kernel/drivers/net but modprobe tg3 failes.

```
modeprobe tg3

/lib/modules/2.4.22-ck22-ck2/kernel/drivers/net/tg3.o:  init_module:  No such device

Hint:  insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

         You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

<etc....>

```

I have searched through dmesg and and syslog for info, but cannot find anything.  I can't post the dmesg, as the box has zero net connectivity (I am going to try to get wireless access up and running next).

Anyone have any ideas?

FYI... it is a Powernotebook C 3:16 laptop.  www.powernotebooks.com aka a Quantas Z500

----------

## mliesenf

On my Dell Inspiron 600m I was using the tg3 module.

I updated to kernel 2.6.3, modularized support, and autoloaded tg3.

It would not make a link properly without invoking "mii-tool -r" by hand.

My solution was to remove support for the tg3, and I modularized support for the integrated broadcom controller in the 10/100 ethernet menu in the 2.6 kernel configuration. After adding "b44" to my modules.autoload for kernel 2.6  it properly established link.

----------

